
Rising solar generation in California coincides with -ve wholesale prices - DamonHD
https://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=30692
======
DamonHD
More duck flattening required (March sun is shaking the GB grid too):

[http://m.earth.org.uk/Hey-Siri-Help-Flatten-The-
Duck.html](http://m.earth.org.uk/Hey-Siri-Help-Flatten-The-Duck.html)

Rgds

Damon

